# Double-crested cormorants



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2017)

Tommy Thompson Park in Toronto are starting to get the migratory birds coming in.   They have an amazing amount of species and captured quite a few of them.  More posts on others to come.  Unfortunately still a little to early for the herons but the cormorants are starting to trickle in.   But as luck would have it I came on the very first day they blocked off the nesting grounds so I had to take these photos from a distance on an overcast day.   My first time seeing cormorants though so was quite happy.    I'll need to come back again soon to see if I can get anywhere close to where they are fishing.

1.  A crappy photo but just to give you an idea of their nesting grounds.   These trees are very tall.



Double-crested cormorant nesting ground by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Double-crested cormorant by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Double-crested cormorant by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Double-crested cormorant by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.  Not a very good photo but it was the only one I had that showed how they use their webbed feet to perch on branches.



Double-crested cormorant by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice set. And I really mean that. Never have I seen such a tree-based cormorant nesting zone. Wayyy cool! Shots 2 and 3 are quite nice, and even though you daid #1 was not good, it really shows us the type of nesting environment they're breeding in.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 3, 2017)

Cool Set.The population of cormorants has been increasing seems all over  and there has been talk of population control. I know the fishermen here don't like these birds  at all because they negatively impact fish population and unfortunately Cormorants kill trees,schrubs and other vegetation and other birds from there Guano yet they are protected under migratory Birds.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice set i would like to see some nesting cormorants as i like them


----------



## annamaria (Apr 3, 2017)

I have never seen so many nests in one area, that is very cool.  I totally agree with Derrel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Cool Set.The population of cormorants has been increasing seems all over  and there has been talk of population control. I know the fishermen here don't like these birds  at all because they negatively impact fish population and unfortunately Cormorants kill trees,schrubs and other vegetation and other birds from there Guano yet they are protected under migratory Birds.



This is the only area we have them.   The park they are found in used to be a dumping ground of building material, bricks, stones, etc.   It's sticks right out into Lake Ontario.  Migratory birds started using it as a way stop.  They continue to dump building material to make it larger but it is done in a way to make proper habitats for migratory birds.  They now have over 250 species that crowd this little island.   The cormorants and others have never started nesting on the mainland and seem to be localized only in that area.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2017)

annamaria said:


> I have never seen so many nests in one area, that is very cool.  I totally agree with Derrel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



This is only one of the nesting grounds and only a quarter of that area seems to be filled.  The other nesting areas are currently empty but over the next few weeks they will fill up.   Probably thousands of cormorants.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2017)

Really awesome set. I like the first photo too!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 4, 2017)

Personally I think the first shot is great and definitely my fav of the set.  It's like a bird version of a busy town, if you look closely each bird is doing its own thing.  Great capture.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice set of images.  Who would have thought that MTA would be home to so many cormorants in one place.  I am guessing that the proximity to Lake Ontario is a major drawing card. 

I like your first shot as I would not have thought that so many birds of the same species would nest so close together.  I do hope you can continue to document the growth of their families.

WesternGuy


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## baturn (Apr 4, 2017)

Great set! This is something I am unlikely to ever see in person, so much appreciated.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really awesome set. I like the first photo too!





Coull3d said:


> Personally I think the first shot is great and definitely my fav of the set.  It's like a bird version of a busy town, if you look closely each bird is doing its own thing.  Great capture.





MSnowy said:


> Nice set!



Thanks.



WesternGuy said:


> Nice set of images.  Who would have thought that MTA would be home to so many cormorants in one place.  I am guessing that the proximity to Lake Ontario is a major drawing card.
> 
> I like your first shot as I would not have thought that so many birds of the same species would nest so close together.  I do hope you can continue to document the growth of their families.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks.  I plan on going there often through the spring and summer.   Hopefully I can find some place a little closer but I don't think that will be possible.  And since they are not allowing us in to the nesting area that means I also can't get to the shore where they would be fishing.  I was really hoping I could get photos of them fishing.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 4, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great set! This is something I am unlikely to ever see in person, so much appreciated.



Thanks.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 4, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Really awesome set. I like the first photo too!
> ...


They don't always stay near the shore and after the nesting is done they should start
To spread out I have a location near me that last year during summer/spring when we went there were almost always five or six and they were pretty close to shore most of the time


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 4, 2017)

Ditto to what everyone else has said! 
Thanks for showing us their webbed feet hanging on, never noticed that! 
Thanks.


----------



## TonyBritton (Apr 5, 2017)

I enjoyed this series very much. Very well done. 

Tony


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> Ditto to what everyone else has said!
> Thanks for showing us their webbed feet hanging on, never noticed that!
> Thanks.





TonyBritton said:


> I enjoyed this series very much. Very well done.
> 
> Tony



Thanks!


----------



## waday (Apr 5, 2017)

I like them! I see the first in B&W:


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent set.
I may have to come visit you. lol


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> I may have to come visit you. lol


If you do could i come with you dad?


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> I may have to come visit you. lol



Thanks.  I'm heading out there again on Saturday.  Suppose to be a very nice sunny day.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2017)

waday said:


> I like them! I see the first in B&W:
> 
> View attachment 137652



Yeah I think the B&W suits it better.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 6, 2017)

Really nice set. 

Now I'm curious, we have a TON of cormorants around here, most hang out in a tree down from my place, but I've never seen a nest. Going to have to go searching for it.


----------

